# Breeding Begins



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello, i was searching on the web about breeding bettas and i came across this website so i decided to join, i have kept fish for many years and i have had many tanks ranging from 10 gallons to 150 gallons, i currently have a 55g planted seamless bowfront aquarium, and a 10 gallon aquarium which i cycled and am going to use to breed bettas. So in this thread i am going to keep track of my betta breeding experience. First i just want you to know that this is my first time breeding bettas and i suspect i need alot of help along the way. First things first ill let you know about my betta tank.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, lets have the first test, how much reacerch have you had? I'm going to breed in the end of nov. early dec. it's good that you're breeding, but there isn't room for mistakes, Sorry that I might be coming out a little strong, but you have to be very educated. try reading over dramaqueens post called Breeding betta fish, and read other succsessful atemps if you have, consider yourself ready 


again, sorry if I am coming on a little srong, but the life of your fish is on the line here.

and I am glad that you're breeding!

also, you need to be able to have the room, money, and time to do this.

so again let me ask you are you truly ready?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh, and welcome to the fourm!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon aquarium that is split down the middle with a tank divider. on each side of the divider i have some java fern placed to block the view to the other side. At the back of the tank i have two breeding traps one on each side. The Temp is 82 degrees. I have a sponge filter that has a sponge one each side of the divider. What i am doing here is i am trying to breed two bettas in one aquarium. I have been conditioning both the females and the males for a while now. The one betta is now starting to make a big bubble nest while the other one is not, i am planning to add the females to the tank tomorrow so the males can see the females and i am hoping that the other betta will make a bubble nest and the one that has already made one will make his bigger. I will post some pictures so you can see what i mean and if this will work.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i have been doing alot of research and i have read many accounts of breeding as well as all the different views people have on breeding bettas, i have experience breeding fish from guppies, to angels, corydoras and more. I have wanted to breed bettas for a long time and i though now was as good as ever to do it. Nothing is too strong and i like to be challenged because i myself know quite a bit about fish and their habits so feel free.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

every thing looks great, but are you going to merge the fry, because 5 gallons for 10-100 fry will not suffice, but everything sounds great. one more thing, are you going to add the female in a canning jar, so the male can check her out?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Also i know you shouldn't have gravel in a tank but my aspect on things is that the strong will live and the disformed will die off i know not alot of people like to hear this but i want a betta line to become strong and stay strong and not have bad genes in a line.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> i have been doing alot of research and i have read many accounts of breeding as well as all the different views people have on breeding bettas, i have experience breeding fish from guppies, to angels, corydoras and more. I have wanted to breed bettas for a long time and i though now was as good as ever to do it. Nothing is too strong and i like to be challenged because i myself know quite a bit about fish and their habits so feel free.


 I feel the same way about a challenge


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

a good challenge at that!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> every thing looks great, but are you going to merge the fry, because 5 gallons for 10-100 fry will not suffice, but everything sounds great. one more thing, are you going to add the female in a canning jar, so the male can check her out?


I am going to condition both males and females and i am going to attempt to breed both sets at a time if this does not occur i am going to remove the set that does not breed and move it to my planted aquarium. Thus opening the entire tank for the fry. Also take a look at the pictures and in the back you will see a clear plastic breeding trap in the back of each side, there is where i will put the females when i introduce them to the tank.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> Also i know you shouldn't have gravel in a tank but my aspect on things is that the strong will live and the disformed will die off i know not alot of people like to hear this but i want a betta line to become strong and stay strong and not have bad genes in a line.


 the thing is the male has to scoop them up with his mouth, also if you have gravel the male should see the eggs to bring them to the bubble nest, Im confused how you're going to make this work?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> I am going to condition both males and females and i am going to attempt to breed both sets at a time if this does not occur i am going to remove the set that does not breed and move it to my planted aquarium. Thus opening the entire tank for the fry. Also take a look at the pictures and in the back you will see a clear plastic breeding trap in the back of each side, there is where i will put the females when i introduce them to the tank.


 that makes sense


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> the thing is the male has to scoop them up with his mouth, also if you have gravel the male should see the eggs to bring them to the bubble nest, Im confused how you're going to make this work?


I know the male will have the scoop the eggs up, there is a very thin layer of gravel right under the bubble nest so i will just pile it up a bit more and leave that area clean of gravel. Anything else you dont understand about my setup?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

no not really, it's just different, and I like it something out of the ordinary it's good


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldnt put gravel in the bottom for 2 reasons. 

1) Your male needs to be able to pick up the non-free swimming frye off the floor easily. It might be harder for him to grab them with the gravel. 
2) Its going to be very hard to clean with the gravel, the frye are going to make a bit of waste, not to mention the ones that die off that will contaminate the water. Your not going to be able to see the waste with the gravel. You need to be able to use a turkey baster to grab the poo off the floor. You must keep prestine water conditions to keep the fry healthy. Plus they excrete some anti-growth hormone that stunts the growth of their siblings. This is ANOTHER reason you must keep the small water changes going along with the poo and waste off the ground! 


Oh and also, i would take some water out, probly about half. Your poor male is going to have to swim ALOT more with all of that water to keep the non-free swimming frye at the top of the water! 

Sorry im not telling you what to do, just giving you my 2 cents. i hope you change your mind about your set up!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> no not really, it's just different, and I like it something out of the ordinary it's good


okay so explain to me what you dont understand?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> I wouldnt put gravel in the bottom for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) Your male needs to be able to pick up the non-free swimming frye off the floor easily. It might be harder for him to grab them with the gravel.
> 2) Its going to be very hard to clean with the gravel, the frye are going to make a bit of waste, not to mention the ones that die off that will contaminate the water. Your not going to be able to see the waste with the gravel. You need to be able to use a turkey baster to grab the poo off the floor. You must keep prestine water conditions to keep the fry healthy. Plus they excrete some anti-growth hormone that stunts the growth of their siblings. This is ANOTHER reason you must keep the small water changes going along with the poo and waste off the ground!
> ...


i do understand where you are coming from, however 2 things if i remove the gravel i will upset the bubble nest that the betta has already made and the same goes if i lower the water level, and i know you will say that the betta will build a new one however this is the first betta that i have had that actually builds a bubble nest so thats one thing i dont like.
Also would it be best to keep the lights on 24/7 now or just when the female is added?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> okay so explain to me what you dont understand?


I just said I don't have any more questions! Alexx is right too, well, my only suggestion is that you postpone it a few more days to get the gravel out.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

so just destroy the bubble nest then?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

also for the lights, It depends on how long it takes the two to get down to buisness and spawn


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> so just destroy the bubble nest then?


 don't worry he'll make another soon I know it!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

we;; should i leave it on tonight if i remove the gravel so he can rebuild his bubble nest or should i turn it off for the night?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would just leave everything the way it is. You may lose some eggs that fall to the bottom that the male can't get to but your not likely to lose the whole spawn because of it.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well I'm going to bed laters, for any help, I'm sure there are some big night dwellers who would be glad to help.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you not conditioning your pair? If he likes the female he will build a much larger and stronger nest... you should set up a styrophome cup too....
.

I donno i feel bad saying this but it seems like you need to do a bit more researching.... 

Do you have food plans for the frye? Jars for them when they need to separate? a way to heat all these jars? a home for these babies? 

Im really not trying to be condescending at all just letting you know it doesnt seem like you know what your doing 100% . 

But dont listen to me, Do what you like! Good luck.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i removed the gravel and lowered the water level but in the process i destroyed the bubble nest hopefully he will make another one or else i dont know how this spawning will talk place, but i work tomorrow so ill see how it turns out when i get home


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Are you not conditioning your pair? If he likes the female he will build a much larger and stronger nest... you should set up a styrophome cup too....
> .
> 
> I donno i feel bad saying this but it seems like you need to do a bit more researching....
> ...


alexx in my intro i said that i have conditioned the pairs for about 2 weeks but i have not yet introduced them together. also i have a styrofoam cup in the tank and the betta decided to use a different spot so i removed the styrofoam cup, i have several bbs hacherys ready to go as well as a larger tank that can fit different jars which has a heater in it. but im pretty sure im ready just because i have not said told you everything doesnt mean i dont have everything ready to go


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You seem to know what you're doing, though I don't really know much about breeding.

This is irrelevant, but I was just curious what other fish you have? Since you mentioned you had a few tanks...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya, im sorry for jumping down your throat. I was just wondering. Ive been researching breeding and reading logs for months on end now and i have just never seen such a strangely set up method. I hope all goes well! Update us with weekly pics of the frye if the spawn happens! We all love that!  Again sorry if i came off to harsh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Everyone has their own methods and ways of doing things. Hello and welcome to the forum. Good luck with your spawn attempt.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> This is irrelevant, but I was just curious what other fish you have? Since you mentioned you had a few tanks...


Okay well at this moment i only have a 55g seamless bowfront which is heavily planted with co2 and high lighting lvls. The fish i currently have are 6 yoyo loaches, 6 panda corydoras, a school of rummy nose tetras, a school of otocinlus, a mixture of albino, green and regular tiger barbs, and i have yet to get one last "show fish" but i havent yet decided which one, i recently moved to lethbridge alberta from ontario, and this is my first tank since i have been out here, (approx. 4 months) the tank is fully cycled. Also back home i have a 110g tall tank that housed 2 breeding pairs of angels, however since i left i dont know how well that setup is going


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Ya, im sorry for jumping down your throat. I was just wondering. Ive been researching breeding and reading logs for months on end now and i have just never seen such a strangely set up method. I hope all goes well! Update us with weekly pics of the frye if the spawn happens! We all love that!  Again sorry if i came off to harsh.


I know this setup looks strange but thats why i decided to try it, everyone has there way of doing it and this is what i think i am going to try, again this is my first time so im am going to try to do it right but this kind of stuff is a live and learn kind of process so ill see how things go.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya who knows maybe your way will be the best way


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i doubt that it will be the best method but i though it would be cool to try as well i though it would be cool to try and breed two sets of bettas at the same time or even just one set would be nice.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so after i destroyed the bubble nest due to me removing the gravel and lowering the water the betta did not make a new nest, however i just added the two females to the breeding tank and the one male has started to add a few bubbles to the top of the surface, so i hope he can make a larger nest but thats for time to tell, both females have vertical lines and they look ready to breed, so i am going to wait a few days and see how long it takes for the males to build a bubble nest


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

awsome, keep us posted!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Fresh clean water changes can stimulate bubble nest building.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay i know that, and i also read that you can sprinkle distilled water or rain water on the top of an aquarium to simulate the rain, i read that bettas like to spawn just before it rains so i tried that to see if it will help him make a bigger bubble nest, as of yet he has done nothing more on the bubble nest and it is so much smaller than the previous bubble nest but im at work so there is a good possiblity that he will have added to it, but im going to let the male see the female a bit more cause i have all the time in the world, but if nothing happens in a few days i am going to recondition.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i decided to revamp my breeding tank, i moved the divider over to the far left so that just the heater and 1/2 of the sponge filter would be on that side of the divider that way it would help stop the fry from getting to close to the heater so they dont get burned. I will be posting pictures however i cant right now as i am at work but i will tonight when i get home. I am still conditioning the female that i plan to breed and and she is showing all the signs of being ready to spawn but i want to wait a bit longer that way i can get a larger amount of fry. I also bought a new male last night which i am starting to condition, he is a bright yellow vt with with tips, and he blows a bubble nest where ever he is so i think i will try with him first. but ill post pictures again later tonight


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay piccies, as you can see we love to see pictures of everyone's fishies


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> Yay piccies, as you can see we love to see pictures of everyone's fishies


you'll be suprised my male betta looks alot like your avatar except mine has pure white fin tips, ill be posting soon


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so here are some of the new pictures of the tank as well as my bettas. The picture quality sucks but its the best i can do until they are in a breeding tank.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow he does look like Lync, very pretty for all of them, and great setup!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i know he is going to be the one i am going to breed


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet!!!  is he the make-bubblenests-everywhere betta, Ya I have one like that it, is Akiro


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yes he is that is why i decided to use him


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous, and a bubble blower, nice! You're right, I can already see bubbles on the top of his little container


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya just like lync i love the colouration of them


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya I'm a sucker for a good pineapple, your female is super pretty too!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont like my female that much i couldnt find decent females from the pet stores and their are like no breeders around here so i use what i can get


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i added my yellow w/white tips vt to the breeding tank and he has already started making a bubble nest in the half styrofoam cup, and tonight i plan to add the female to the tank in a breeding box so the male can see her and make a bigger nest, and then on saturday i plan to remove the female from the breeders box and release her into the tank to hopefully spawn


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks i hope all goes well, just a quick question would you classify the fry to be born when the male fertilizes the eggs or when the fry are first free swimming?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know for sure but I would say when they are free swimming.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay thats good to know! Also i added the female to the breeders box and the male made a very big bubble nest and the female is swimming following the betta in the box, and she keeps swimming into the glass like she wants to get out, i dont know if i should just wait or add her right now. any suggestions would be nice?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I would say free swimming. Because like humans you aren't considered born when your conceived, but when you come out.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> okay thats good to know! Also i added the female to the breeders box and the male made a very big bubble nest and the female is swimming following the betta in the box, and she keeps swimming into the glass like she wants to get out, i dont know if i should just wait or add her right now. any suggestions would be nice?


 let her get used to the male for a while, and then add her in a few days, I know a few breeders gave them time to get to know eachother and still conditioned, but when you think their ready go ahead and release her, it's your call.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

so i released the female last night and the male was chasing her a bit and building his bubble nest bigger, so i though i would just leave it over night to see what happens and this morning i wake up with only a few bubbles on the surface and the female only had a few nips out of her, so im not exactly sure what to do, like should i recondition or just wait it out?

Also i know this is all personal preference but how long do you think the male should be in the breeding tank to claim his territory before you add the female to the tank, and then after that how long do you think i should wait before adding the female to swim free to the tank?

also when the males is in the breeding tank and the female is still confined in a vase or breeders box should the lights be kept on or can the lights be turned off then? like should the light be on all night so the male can make a bigger nest or should he be aloud to rest?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks DQ for combining the posts


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

> Also i know this is all personal preference but how long do you think the male should be in the breeding tank to claim his territory before you add the female to the tank,


I would think the male has claimed his territory when he builds a bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You put the male in the breeding tank and give him a few days to build his bubblenest.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya i am going to restart everything because my two females got ich when they were in the breeding box so i guess circulation was not the best so i have to cure them first, does anyone know the best thing to use to kill ich on bettas without hurting them?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aquarisol will treat ick and so will Maracide.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

do you know if any of those can be ordered online and sent to canada? also what are they like on plants?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might be able to get it at drsfosterandsmith.com. I don't know about the plants, though.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well the ich is pretty much got i just raised the heat alot and just kept using my antifungal meds to repair the one females fins and now all is fine. I have found out where i can get indian almond leaves and stuff like that shipped to canada but it costs alot of money for shipping so i dont know if i will do that


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

So i have been conditioning 2 pairs of bettas right now for about 3 weeks, and i am going to attempt to breed them, sometime this week. i will introduce the male to the breeding tank on monday and then place the female in the tank on wednesday and then release the female on friday. On another note i have change my spare bedroom in my apartment to a fish room where i have setup a few shelving units with some 10 gallon breeding tanks and several 3 gallon homes with filter, heater, light etc for my bettas to live while they are not breeding and while i am conditioning them. These units will be for my higher quality bettas, which by the way my local pet store has offered to transhipped them in for free for me, so they will be ordering some pure whites, pure blacks, oranges etc of different fin type such as the double tail and the half moon.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well if worse comes to worse i am getting two new pairs from a transhipper net week so i will just try with those


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope you succeed! By the way, I just love the betta in your avatar. He is so unusual and pretty!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

HopeInHeart said:


> Hope you succeed! By the way, I just love the betta in your avatar. He is so unusual and pretty!


Thanks he is so cool, like for a veiltail he has some pretty unusual colour. When my lfs gets there transhipment in i hope to see some nicer varietys of bettas.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i gave my spawning tank a really good clean and i added the male so that he can get use to his surrounds and then ill add the female in a few days. On another note my lfs got my in some pure black show quality deltatail bettas that i am currently conditioning, i will be posting pics in the near future. I will also be getting a few pairs with different tail types and colours.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We can't wait for pics! Good luck with the spawning and be sure to keep us posted on how everything is going.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

GL lethbridge!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i added the female this morning and the male has made a big bubble nest so i am going to let him keep building it for a few more days. So far so good with them.
On another note i bought a white female crowntail betta and i will post pics of her and both of my pure blacks! here they are the quality is not that good but they'll do!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice set up! Your female is so cute!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohh, I saw a white CT male that would've been perfect for your new girl  He was gorgeous.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome set ups!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh i want a white crowntail betta but whites are pretty hard to find around here! Ya thats the top shelf of my setup i have 3 10gallon breeding tanks under those and i am getting a 20 gallon soon for my other shelves. So the male has made quite a big nest and funny enough the female made a nest in her containment unit as well this is something i have never seen. But i am going to wait one more day then i will release her


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she's making a nest then maybe she's ready.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i thought the same thing but i dont really want to add her in yet because i hate rushing things because i dont want to recondition and repair so im just going to be patient and wait a bit longer


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i released the female and within 5 minutes they started spawning she can hold alot of eggs, however the male is doing nothing at all he is just squeezing out all the eggs but other than that he does nothing but the female goes to the bottom and collects all the eggs now im not sure if she is eating them or putting them in the nest, and if this keeps up im not sure if i should leave the female in to take care of the eggs or just leave the male? i have never come across this yet that the male didnt do anything. anyone have any suggestions also i posted a crappy pic of the embrace but i cant get a better one cause the tank is so low to the ground


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe after a few embraces he'll start picking them up.
I HAVE heard of females taking care of fry but its very rare.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

No he is not learning they have had 20+ embraces already and still the female does it all she blows them into the bubbles! the female has alot of eggs i was conditioning her for 3+ weeks so they were pretty full of eggs i just hope the male takes care of the eggs or that would suck, but we'll see how it goes, what are the chances of the eggs hatching if they remain on the floor?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so here is another picture of the embrace but remember its not that good! the females has now been removed for her protection she only managed to get one small injury because i didnt manage to get her out on time and the male attacked her for a quick second but she escaped to the plants nothing a little tlc cant handle. I know the nest is not very big but it is super thick and he would only make it thick not big oh well


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay just a quick question will eggs hatch if they are just on the bottom of the aquarium or if they are just floating on the surface not in s bubble? or will they only hatch if they were in a bubble?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure but I thought MrVampire said that they would.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i wish i knew i have never come across this when i bred bettas, the female did all the work


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so unfortunately i woke up this morning to alot of eggs on the ground and some were floating on the surface not in a bubble. the bubble nest is gone but tthe male betta is still under the nest, so i am going to wait till Wednesday to see if anything comes of the eggs if not i will introduce my other conditioned pair to the breeding tank. so i guess this betta was not a good father at all


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I allowed to post links to other websites? Anyways, on www.waynesthisandthat.com there are about 50 pages on bettas, including an experiment with hatching the eggs without the father betta.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well know the male ate all the eggs on the top of the tank and i read that eggs need access to oxygen so i decided to clean up the tank remove the one male and replace it with my other conditioned male and im going to spawn with my other female in a day or two and see what works if not ill just recondition and try again


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I hope the other male does better. Males are all different. Some will eat all their babies and others are good fathers.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya i know it sucks but i really wanted this male to do well because i wanted to breed him with my white crowntail so i could possible get yellow crowns but so much for that i am going to try my luck with my purple female and my red male and see how they go and if all goes well then ill use that female with my my red male, and right now i am conditioning my black male and my white feamle


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sry it didn't work out for you, lethbridge, but stuff like that happent, like mr. vampire's sparius, and vikki's merlin, munched some of the eggs too


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya i know stuff like this happens but this male didnt know anything he didnt even put the eggs in the nest or even try to eat them it was all the female. But i have another male and female so hopefully things go well with them, if not im getting another breeding pair that i will condition then i will breed both my black male and white female and my new breeding pair and see how that goes


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so now the new male has been placed into the breeding tank and i am going to let him get use to his surrounds until tomorrow at that point i will add the female in a hurricane globe until thursday. On thursday i will release her and hopefully this spawn goes better and i have a betta that actually knows how to take care of his eggs and not just eat them.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so the female has now been added to the hurricane globe and i am going to leave her there till thursday at which time i will release her to the tank. This male is known not to build bubble nest so but recently he has been doing that in his breeding tank, so i hope when i get home tonight from work he will have a nest if not ill use my other male(the one that ate all the eggs) i will use his nest because he can blow a good nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you find a bubblenest when you get home.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank i hope so too, this female is a bit more aggressive that my last one though so the spawn may not go smoothly


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i decided to post pictures of my breeding setup, i am not currently done working on it but i just got a part time job on top of my full time job at my local fish store so i can get good discounts and stuff. The top 3 tanks are 3 gallon tanks with java fern black gravel, sponge filters and heaters. They hold my 2 black males and my white female. Then every shelf under that contains a 10gallon tank, no graval, with a heater set at 84 sponge filter and a bunch of java fern. The only tank i have in use right now is the bottom tank which has my male and female, which by the way did build a nest. I will be releasing her tomorrow. On the low shelf on the far right i plan to put a 29 gallon tank which i will put all my females. Hope this helps anyone getting into the hobbies and this is just one of the way you can have a breeding setup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks great!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats a great setup


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, so my male has made a big bubble nest so i plan to release the female tomorrow afternoon, so hopfully this male does better than the last


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow very nice tanks are they all 10 gallon?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yes they are all 10 gallon tanks i am reserving that the far right shelf for a 29 gallon for all my females.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

a sorority nice, anyway, the setup looks really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it goes well for you


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I just hope all my females enjoy each others company but ill provide alot of plant life so they can hide as well as it is big enough for swim room


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! Great setup!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, im not quite done yet, i need to zip tie all the cord together to make it look neater and i need a sorority tank for my females and i need about 3 more small mini tanks like the ones on the top shelf for beside each one of those 10 gallon tanks


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i released the feamale on thursday like i said i would but she got quite stressed and she got horizontal lines, so i took out my red male and replaced it with my yellow male in my avatar and he made a very big bubble nest, then they started the spawn but again the yellow male ate the eggs this time right off the floor, so after about 30 minutes of this i replaced the yellow male with the red male and after about 20 minutes the female started to spawn with this male as well but this male was a much better father he put all the eggs in the bubble nest. So i woke up this morning with many eggs in the bubblenest, so hopefully this male continues to be a good male. I will post a few pictures later on, i am currently at work and i am snowed in so when i get back i will post them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya me too, i replaced the males and i doubted that the female would spawn with the new male as he was just introduced but they did!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i didnt take many pictures and they are not good quality but here is a pic of an embrace by my second conditioned pair


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

that would be so cool to watch! good job ur a really good breeder.and u got 2 spawns in more time it takes someone to go to work!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well i have alot of bettas and alot of breeding tanks, and i always feed my bettas high quality food regardless of it i am breeding them or not


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i got home from work today with babies lots and lots of babies. I would estimate at least 300 + they are falling from the nest like crazy and the male is going frantic but they are not swimming horizontally yet so i have not yet removed the male. They are so much smaller than i last remembered. I plan to feed them egg yoke for the first bit and then bbs


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well there are alot of baby fry on the bottom of the aquarium, and the male is getting some but cant get all because he is so busy with all the other fry, there are so many babies


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! congratulations on all the baby fish.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, if all survive this will be a big spawn however very rarely do all survive, the male is being very diligent with the fry but he just doesnt have time to care for all his young, hopefully most of them will survive and from what i can see all the ones on the ground are still living.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

live or frozen BBS? if live, where do you get the eggs?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> live or frozen BBS? if live, where do you get the eggs?


Live, beta fry only respond well to live food, so i plan to hatch them in a hatchery. I will be getting the bbs eggs from my Homes Alive Pet Centre which is one of my local fish stores, then i will hatch them and feed to fry after they are 7 days old


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

any other places you can get live food, for instance petco or petsmart?

PS, lethbridge, in my avitar, I am going to use her in breeding Cobalt, as you can see she has breeding stripes
and lethbridge, how do you have two hundred some posts already?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i dont have any major pet stores around me but i would think that they would have some. like you will need to buy eggs and then hatch them yourself, i use the "shrimpery" by the San Fransisco company and it works great i have two units going at a time. Well when do you plan to breed them? cause that would be cool and if your male is ready then i think you should be ready to go. Well i post alot to help solve ppls breeding problems, i try and help thats all


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I plan to breed them when I get the stuff to do so. probably around new years


did you cycle your tank before breeding? if so how did you do it? I still have no idea how to cycle? if not what did you do then?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is an article on cycling. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-cycle-252/ Other people will be able to add to this info.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow thats alotta babies

good luck when u try kstiles


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. And no i did not cycle my tank but im not saying you shouldnt the reason i didnt cycle my tank is because i put alot of live plants in and they will make sure that i have a "silent cycle" so i wont see any ammonia, nitrite, or nitrates at all. I set up my tank add alot of plants and then add the male that i plan to breed to the tank and he stays in that tank till i add the female and the little waste he does produce is filtered out by the plants and i clean his tank once a week. but if you want to do a cycle i would recommend doing a fishless cycle because you can harm your fish if you do a fish cycle. a fishless cycle is very easy either add ammonia pure amomonia or just add a little bit of crushed up food for about 2 weeks+. Or just do like i do add alot of plants. but i have much experience with plants and there effects so dont just add plants and think it is all okay. Like you'll need low light and low co2 level plants for a breeding tank. but yes cycling is very important


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

So the fry are free swimming today so i removed my male, he is kinda worn out and doesnt eat, but thats usual for males after taking care of a spawn. So i started off today by feeding the fry egg yoke, i will see how this goes if things start going bad i will immediately switch to brine shrimp, but i know they grow fast on egg yoke and brine shrimp may be too big to eat. So this is just an estimate but i think there are roughly around 200+ fry so hopefully things go well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a pretty decent sized spawn!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya its pretty good, this spawn seems not to like to move much they kinda just sit at the top in little groups but there are some adventures that swim all around the tank. Hope the egg yoke works so far so good


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

so i went to trying for my gull time job and i was away for 2 days, and i let my girlfriend take care of my baby fry, but i found out that egg yoke doesnt really work that well, i lose alot of fry and i only have about 60 or so left over as i could not see that the egg yoke was not working but now that i am back i have started them on brine shrimp and so far they are doing very good. I am going to start the spawning process for two other pairs tomorrow so hopefully everything goes well with them.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sry what happened to your fry


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

its all good, i have 60 still left and plus i have 2 other spawns on there way so hopefully all goes well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fry! I'm glad the rest are doing good.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

holy crud!!! thats a lot of babies


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I really dont find it to be too many but however it is good for their first spawn. But today i introduced my dark blue ct female to my pure black male, and i also introduced my white ct female to my white with purple lace ct male. So far the pure black male has started to make a nest and i will see how things go. I will either release the female tomorrow or the next day depending on the size of the males nests.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow what do u do with all the bettas that u get when they reach adult size?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i currently dont have many fully grow bettas but i am currently in the planning stage of building a betta barracks system which will hold roughly about 100 bettas


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yes i will be posting a step by step process of what i am doing with this barrack system and how to install it because you cant find any websites that give you a step by step process


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a great idea. I'm sure it will help someone else to have step by step instructions for a barracks system.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya thats why i am going to do it, however this system is very expensive like it is going to come to around $700, but that is only an estimate because i am only done 2 parts out of the 5 for a betta barracks.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

HOLY BETTAS!!! thats alot of money..$$$$$$$$$$ well its better than giving them away.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well im really into the money and i have the money so i like to try new things and make new things. Also i sell my bettas to my lfs store!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

cool


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

how much does each betta sell for?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

can you posts pics of the fry?



biokid101 said:


> HOLY BETTAS!!! thats alot of money..$$$$$$$$$$ well its better than giving them away.


ditto:-D

I wish i could breed my fish.....but i dont have a female so that woulden't work. 
(stupid gender thing)=(


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well i sell mine for $3 each so thats pretty good. Also i will post pics, i only have a 10.2 mp camera so it is difficult to get a very clear pic becuase the fry are so small but i will post pics soon


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

YAY! i wanna see fry so bad!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I will probably sell my fish fore $4 male and $3 a female and $6 a pair (they are CTs


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you wont get that from a pet store. however if you sell them the ppl you know that is very reasonable. I will post fry pics tomorrow, there is this one fry i can get a good pic of i think, he is believe it or not, 3 times bigger than his brothers and sisters like i dont know how he grew so fast but i will try to get a comparison picture for you.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol. cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i hope i can get good pics for you guys


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i couldnt take any pictures of the small fry cause my camera cant zoom in that far and still stay clear, and my bigger one likes to hide in the plants so i couldnt geta clear shot, but once he moves out i will post pictures. Also i have increase the water leave to about 3 inches from the top, and i am currently doing 10-20% water changes daily so all the fry can have an equal chance to grow


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

something else i forgot to mention was that since i work at a petstore i ordered two very nice delta tail bettas which arrive even nicer than i thought they would, a very nice green male with white lace as well as a warm red male, the are pure colourations and very nice, i am currently conditioning them and plan to breed them in the near future. I will try to post pictures of them as soon as i can


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They sound beautiful!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

they sound gorgeous, but did you know the delta gene is resseive, so if you want the fry to come out delta, breed it with a delta


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

they are so amazing. But did you know that just about every tail type is recessive except for vt so if you want a specific tail you must breed it with one with that tail. Also you can get a delta tail from breeding a delta tail with a veiltail as long as the vt has the gene for dt


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

how can you tell if the VT has DT gene


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you cant you have to be told from the breeder if that is where you bought it or you have to breed one with the gene yourself. I was just explaining that every gene is reccesive but the vt gene.Also on another note, one of my females released all her eggs yesterday and they all floated to the top and when i went to feed her she was gaurding them, and everytime they fell she picked it up and put it back to the surface. Sadly enough i removed all your eggs. But not i have to recondition her because she prematurely released these eggs she has only been conditioned for a week and a half


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so the biggest fry decided to come out today so i got my camer and got a few pics they are not the best quality but you get the point. I will post them later today when i am done work


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay here are some pictures, they are not the best but they will do!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Also i will be starting my betta barracks thread soon, i have already to started to build it but i wont post anything till i am fully done the barracks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're cute!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Cute


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

adorable!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

My camera sucks but there are a few very big ones that i will be removing soon as they can eat the smaller ones. I currently have too many bettas and i am just waiting for my pressure regulated drip emmiters and my beanie containers so i can finish my betta barracks, then i will start a new thread with pictures and a how to


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

cool


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so far the fry are doing very well, they just about have completely red fins now which is nice, its good to see some colour finally! Again i cant pick up the size or colour, but when they are a bit bigger i will post pics of them in my betta barracks


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so there might be a slight delay on the betta barracks thread due to the fact that the beanie boxes i ordered from (product zoo), can only ship amounts of 12 to canada at a time and i needed atleast 120, so i contacted Jeff the supplies (because he emailed me, telling me this) and he has yet to get back to me, but worst comes to worst i will get 10 orders of 12 shipped to canada(hopefully shipping wont be through the roof), or ill have to find another container, but i need exact dimensions as well as i want it to be clear so i may need to build my own or get them built!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so far parts 1&2 of 5 are done on my betta barracks now all i am waiting for are parts from product zoo and the drip store! then i can finish up. As for a fry update, they are just about an inch now, and have bright red fins while others have deep blue bodies, but still growing well, i should have the barracks up and running just in time for them!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay here is a pic of one of the bigger fry, fins all have colour now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i can really tell the difference between them now, because this spawn was with a bright red male and a dark blue female both vt, that some are turning red and others and blue-purple, only time will tell there colours


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The one in the pic looks like a cambodian.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

it does but they dont get full body colour till they are quite a bit older so his body colour still needs to grow in


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

He's so adorable!!! Nice work in raising the fry so far


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya the pic is kinda fuzzy but it gets the point across, so far my count is just over 40, which is not to bad for these bettas first spawn, and plus the first part when the egg yoke went bad i wasnt home to clean the tank so i assume these are strongest fry, which is good


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i just wanted to ask if anyone has ever bred wild bettas before like betta strohi (mouthbrooder), or betta macrostoma (mouthbrooder), betta brownorum (bubblenester), or betta imbellis(bubble nester)? Because at the end of the month my fish store is going to be getting a transhippment in from singapore, and some of these wild bettas are on the list and i have done some extensive research on these bettas and i look forward to breeding them. I was just curious if anyone has had any experience any of these types. Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard of those types of bettas but don't know anyone who has bred them. It would be pretty cool to breed them.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

If you look on google they pretty cool, i have a few books, that so them and i was doing some research on them and then i found that i could get them from this transhipment, so i am going to breed them they are quite easy to breed plus they dont eat there young so i will get more fry from a spawn and several can be in a tank at a time, so breeding them will be so much easier


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think they are as aggressive as betta splendens, are they?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

not all mst can live with each other and they produce spawns together and all the parents gaurd the spawn its kinda cool the only thing is i need to get a RO system and filter my water through peat because i need a ph of 4-5.5 for most of those bettas so alot of work for water but it will be worth it. The bubble nesters that i mentioned are aggressive towards each other with the exception of the imbellis they are very peaceful, i will post pics when i get them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! So you're going to try to breed betta imbellis?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well im not sure i want to breed the betta macrostoma (mouthbrooder), betta brownorum (bubblenester), and the betta strohi (mouthbrooder). They are the coolest and most colourful


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay some really bad news, it is going to cost me $900 to ship the beanie boxes to Canada so i cant do that as that is way to much money, so if anyone has any ideas as to what else i can use please let me know as i am in a big bind as what to use for my containers


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the answer, its cheaper, but may not be easier. I hope you like Italian...










Pizza....Pasta....thats all i can think of but im sure you can think of more  
At Costco you can get three packs for mad cheap, you could always make a big batch of soup and feed some homeless folk.... sorry, trying to brain storm ahha. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

oh it comes in more flavors too.... if u get tired of tomato basil try the:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! That's funny!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How many do you need? And do they have to be 4X4X5? or will other sizes work? Cause I have an idea..


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Years ago at my sister in law's wedding, we got little acrylic boxes, about the size of a beanie box, with bird seed inside (for throwing) and chocolate truffles, as wedding favors. She had to buy like 60 of them and got them from a wedding supply store. I poked around a little, and found some that might be too small on a wedding supply site, but you might try looking at others for better sizes.

http://www.weddingthings.com/product/large_crystal_clear_favor_box/unique_wedding_favor_boxes

Also, go looking around this site. Or any site that sells acrylic containers, you might find what you need.

http://www.acrylichomedesign.com/shop/index.html

Maybe this?

http://www.acrylichomedesign.com/shop/AHD-HUA-H-772-44.html

Sorry.. Thought it might help, if it's just stupid.. well first impressions and all that.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay i need them to be acrylic or plastic because i need to be able to drill them. So are those pasta containers plastic, and are they clear? because i do have a costco membership, so i could go check it out. Like i need 120 beanie boxes and originally it was only suppose to cost me like $350 which is totally cool, but they they could only send them in packs of 12 so they totally screwed me over on that. MollyJean i will take a look at those sites tonight when i get on my home pc, i hope they are something good, but do you know will they ship to Canada? Like i build the shelf and everything to specially fit the beanie boxes and now if i need to switch containers the shelf may not work and i already spend over $400 on most of the parts for everything else, but ideally to sizes of 4x4x8 is best but i could possible make alterations to my design is small height. But i looked on ebay for the beanie boxes and the sell them in packs of 12 and for shipping to my place for 10 orders of 12 it will cost me 285 which i found was reasonable, but then i look at the seller and it said it was ProductZoo which was the people that quoted me on the 900 so i emailed them to see what is up with that because i really need these boxes. any more suggestions would be great. Thanks again MollyJean and AlexXx for your suggestions


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look pretty good to me. They look like clear plastic or acrylic.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

lol okay which ones the ones alexXx is talking about or MollyJean? and from which websites if they are from her?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MollyJean. They are square plastic or acrylic boxes. They come in different sizes, too.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

and they are on those websites? sorry i just cant view them till i got on my laptop at home. And do you know do they ship to Canada?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

AlexXx i just saw that post and it made me laugh so hard! I love it i needed a good laugh


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so some good news! so i said that i found the beanie boxes on ebay and i called product zoo, and they told me ebay gives them a discounted price on shipping, and i can get 120 boes and shipping to my location for just under $500 so i think i am going to take that because i cant find anything the right size and thats not to bad of a price.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you found them and at a decent price, too.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay well they say that shipping is going to cost more so i dont know what is up with them! like i dont know what to do with this now! but anyways so seeing as i work at a pet store i was unloading my betta shipment, and i found a male(crowntail) and he had breeding stripes(vertical), i have heard of this before but i have never seen it before, it was kinda cool. Also i picked up a gold dragon crowtail betta today that was included in the shipment, i'll try and post pics as soon as i can, this betta is very nice, or atleast i think so


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay well i purchased the beanie boxes off of ebay, it cost me $500 but i got them!! no i can finish my barracks, im not quite sure when they will arrive in Canada though


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i thought i would post a few pictures of my gold dragon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i think he is cool, but i dont know if i will be able to find a nice female for him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you can.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya well i am going to be starting to breed another set of my bettas, i wanted to hold off until my barracks was done, but im getting impatient so i will do it anyways


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i havent been on for quite some time now, but while i was not on here, i have managed to get two more spawns going, one with my pure red delta tail and my pure red vt and the other with my black plakat male and my blue vt female. So far everything is going well, and i also expect my beanie boxes to be hear before feb 1st or atleast that is what the seller said.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawns. Good to have you back!


----------



## Ice (Oct 4, 2009)

pictures soon pretty please


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay well ill try some pictures but the new fry are very small i will get some pics of the old fry they are much bigger now. Any ways, yesterday i got some nice bettas from tailand, that i got transhipped to my pet store. So i got a pair of betta imbellis, a pair of betta smargdina, a pair of betta mahachai, 2 halfmoons, 4 platinum bettas, and some other females.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

ooo i cant wait to see


----------

